

AllAdvantage VP: "When the IPO market froze and CPM rates collapsed the burn rate was astronomical" - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/06/30/where-are-they-now-alladvantage-com

======
ivankirigin
I remember installing MyAdvantage on all my friend's machines in a dorm at
UCLA. You got paid if the mouse was moving and you kept surfing. So someone
made MyAdvantage, a program to move the mouse and auto refresh your brower. A
made a few hundred dollars :)

~~~
ttol
That was me. When I wrote it, I didn't know millions of people would download
it and would spawn the auto-surf genre of apps. It ended up making me ranked
15 on their pyramid with over 60,000 people underneath me. During the hey-day,
I was getting great checks -- not bad for a 16 year old back then. I also
ended up being a consultant for them. I still keep in contact with the guys
there who have since moved on, but thanks for the good memories -- glad to
know people still remember one of the things I wrote!

~~~
fallentimes
You're a legend. You're soley responsible for thousands of high schoolers
(including me) carrying over $100 in their wallet for the first time in their
lives. Thank you.

~~~
ttol
Haha, thanks! Some other projects I did was i2hub (largest college p2p),
Lancraft (warcraft hack), Nestea2 (large scale security issue), scenereview
(ranked higher than craigslist before I sold it), irc admin at the oldest
efnet server irc.colorado.edu, and a bunch of others. MyAdvantage ("Get Paid
to Sleep") was one of the projects that was most used, but never seen... ;-)
I'm also involved in the dispute between ConnectU and Facebook, but that is
coming to a head relatively shortly...

~~~
rms
i2hub? Quite possibly the best service ever... God do I miss i2hub and my
Internet 2 connection. The University of Pittsburgh basically owns the
backbone for Pittsburgh, it really was a 100MB connection to the internet with
no bandwidth caps.

A friend of mine was sued by the RIAA for having music available on i2hub
about a week before it shut down... did they infiltrate it without your
knowledge? Or did University administrators let them on? I'd be very curious
to hear about the end of i2hub, by email if this forum isn't appropriate.

------
Chris8535
I remember signing up for this as a kid, thinking I was going to make a few
extra bucks each month. Little did I know that the pay didn't even cover the
phone bills I racked up using dialup.

------
erickhill
These guys remind me of the iWon days. It's essentially the same idea. Click
on links, win prizes and big money! Woo hoo! Um, no.

~~~
dhuck
I never made any serious money with AllAdvantage (less than 40 or 50 dollars
total) - but I was in pretty active on a message board with people that were
earning serious cash. The people with several thousand referalls were
sometimes pulling in several thousands of dollars in monthly checks (albeit,
only about 6 months maybe.)

Say what you will, that's a hell of a return for basically putting an affliate
link up on a busy website (one guy was running a basic wallpaper website.)
AllAdvantage might have gone bankrupt, but it paid out $49 mil to a lot of
small site owners in one year. That's pretty cool.

(Business model never had a prayer, though.)

------
fourlittlebees
Some skeletons should remain in their collective closets.

